# MY Rogers story... and no, my Data is just fine.



## Elric (Jul 30, 2005)

I just got my $1200 bill! Yippee!








But first, a little lead up!

Last months bill was $299... supposed to be 95 plus tax.

No problem, I'll just go online and view my Bills.... oh riiiiight, for the past 2 years since getting Rogers for anything.... I get this message when I try to view my details!









So I send out a few (close to 10 over the course of the month) support request to let me know when the problem is fixed. Nearly 4 WEEKS since my first request I get this email, and 8 others completely identical to it:

"Dear Rogers Valued Subscriber, 

Thank you for taking the time to write to us, we appreciate your use of 
online customer service. 

In your recent email, you have informed us that you are having trouble 
accessing your online account while using your Mac.

We apologize; Rogers.com is currently set up for usage with *Microsoft 
internet explorer versions six and up*. Unfortunately Rogers currently 
has no plans to implement usage for other operating systems.

We apologize for the inconvenience.

We are pleased to have been able to address your inquiry. For additional
information please visit our website at Rogers Communications - Wireless, Digital Cable TV, Hi-Speed Internet, Home Phone. You are a valued
customer and we thank you for your business.

For future email correspondence with respect to this e-mail, please 
quote reference number 39999779

Regards,
Grant C.
Rogers Online Customer Service
http://www.rogers.com"

WHAT!? So all I can do is reply, like this:

"But why not just use the Internet standard so everyone can access items on the site. Rogers.com is THE only site I have ever come across that doesn't function properly.
Why penalize people that value security? I'm sure you are aware that Internet Explorer is THE most unsecure broswer on the market.
Shouldn't the primary focus be security AND accessibility?

Also, you are the ONLY supplier of the iPhone in Canada, shouldn't you allow access to the site for those customers?

As an Internet Service Provider, you would think the website would function as well, if not better, than the the average website out there.


Ron Roberts
www.therecordworks.com
Sent from my iPhone"

so that brings us to today, I receive notice that my Online Bill is ready, so I go look... wowza!

I call *611 immediately and after an hour I get it talked DOWN to the figure you see up top. The guy that set up my iPhone July 11th failed to move over my My5 over. So they adjusted July's bill and added My5 back to my account, AWESOME, I get the text with the link....








So I click it only to find.....








Wow, code... awesome... now what?

put that on hold....

I find out that there is a $630 plus tax added to my bill last month because they haven't received the defective iPhone I shipped back via UPS 3 weeks ago.

You will also not the length of time in the last 2 pictures that I have been on hold whilst I write this!

Got through! Wrong department. 1 800 704 2474 is the tracking department...

I will update as I get answers I have to pee and eat. Not necessarily in that order.

UPDATE:
Finally got through! CLOSED.

I called the cancellation department, and he was able to put a track on the IMEI of the phone that was returned. He transferred me to eCare where I explained my displeasure of Safari not being supported when they are the only carriers of the iPhone. Both of these folks were real nice. Went very quickly.

I just received an email of a breakdown of my bill.
Charges that were errors?

US sent text messages $2
WAP browsing $20
and $60 in "overage minutes" to people that were supposed to on my MY5 that got deleted! $82! Pay attention to your Bill folks!

So I navigate through the clutter of Rogers.com to manage my MY5 manually, add all my numbers....

"NOTE: We are currently experiencing problems accessing your account and therefore cannot complete your request at this time. We apologize for this inconvenience. Please try again later.

Error Code: AM002"

Bloody hell!

Foods ready... be back later.


----------



## fjnmusic (Oct 29, 2006)

Man. What a contrast to the story where the guy got his MacBook Pro replaced even though it was past the warranty period because the logic board was fried. Rogers. Apple. Like Mutt and Jeff.


----------



## kloan (Feb 22, 2002)

I feel your pain Elric.

Their website is absolutely GARBAGE. I don't understand how these developers get hired.. they don't know what they're doing. I constantly get errors when trying to access my bill online. I get the exact same message you when I try to view details of my bill. Or sometimes I'll just get random code errors... great.

Sorry, but only supporting IE is NOT the accepted norm.


----------



## MacGYVER (Apr 15, 2005)

Yup, me too!

Looks like I will be calling them tomorrow and going back to receiving PAPER BILLS sent to me via regular mail. Until Rogers can practice internet compliance on their own website, looks like I will have to continue to not be environmentally friendly when dealing with Rogers. Such a sad, sad day for Rogers who can't even be an environmentally friendly company, due to supporting outdated technology of the internet.


----------



## Elric (Jul 30, 2005)

I have found a solution to the detailed billing.... but it'll decrease your security a little.
Always allow cookies.

Apparently they use a third party to do their billing, so the info comes from another source.

However their My5 management still doesn't work.


----------



## MacGYVER (Apr 15, 2005)

I just got off the phone with them. They tried to walk me through it, including using your suggestion above Elric, but no go for my billing. The person knew Safari inside and out and we tried everything we could think of. Now here is an interesting one for you, they even tried it on Internet Explorer and couldn't get it to work either. So it is an issue with their online website and not just Safari and Mac users. I can say that I was lucky to change back to paper billing for the time being. Perhaps in the future when they have it figured out, I can go back to online billing.


----------



## Ants (May 6, 2003)

Have you tried with Firefox? As Elric states, you need to allow third party cookies. I was also having issues viewing my Rogers bill online but enabling cookies and using Firefox solved the issue.


----------



## thadley (Jul 8, 2008)

I had a similar issue with Rogers a while back. I downgraded plans on my Blackberry and the next month I got charged cancellation fees, meaning instead of a 70ish bill, I got one for over 500. Which freaked me out to no end, considering at the time, my financial situation was not so amenable to an unexpected $500 expense. Then again, when is it?

Called them, and the woman I spoke to on the phone, to their credit, was very helpful. She said that when you can't view your bill it is some kind of internal error, and that if you can't view that bill, you will NEVER be able to view that bill, but it's something they can fix in the future. Of course, I only intermittently was able to view my bills afterwards. And I still haven't managed to navigate Fido's website to set up online billing. Seems like paper may be the way to go. Sorry mother Earth! Canadian telecom companies can't get online billing to work.

The impression I got from her was that it had nothing to do with browsers or cookies or any of that, but was something internally on the account that caused that bill not to show up. Feel free to correct me, this is just what I got. I would call and complain, though. You've paid for detailed billing for every one of these months, and so have essentially wasted that money. They owe you some sort of reimbursement. 

I'd kind of be tempted to lie to them and just say you were going off IE and see what they say. Or just load up Parallels, if you have access to it, and see what they say then. I'd be willing to bet it's something on their end, not yours, and that it has nothing to do with Safari or Firefox or whatever you want to use.


----------



## hayesk (Mar 5, 2000)

If you have the Adobe Acrobat plugin connected on your Mac, you can use Safari to access the bill details. It also works in Firefox.

Never tried it from the iPhone though.


----------



## MacGYVER (Apr 15, 2005)

Ants said:


> Have you tried with Firefox? As Elric states, you need to allow third party cookies. I was also having issues viewing my Rogers bill online but enabling cookies and using Firefox solved the issue.


Hi Ants,

Yes, I tried FireFox latest edition. I tried to spook Safari with the Develop option of switching to Internet Explorer as well. Nothing worked.

It is a hit and miss most months for me. The last few months I have not been able to see my bill. On the weekend, all I got was my account number and the date showing of the bill, the rest of the screen was blank in Safari. Then tonight, when I logged back in, I got more information below, but when I tried to click on the Details button I got the same error as Elric above.

In fact, the call centre rep at Rogers had the same error show up in Safari with cookies set to Always. They also could not get it to work in Internet Explorer on Windows. It is a hit or miss, and it is not consistent with all Rogers customers. I never had problems in the past, just the last 3 months or so. I now have to resort to paper bills which I hate, as I loved having the ability to just receive my bill online. It's not reliable at this time, and when it becomes more reliable in the future, I might switch back.


----------



## fjnmusic (Oct 29, 2006)

What happens if you go into Developer mode and use Explorer 7 emulation?


----------



## hhk (May 31, 2006)

What bugs me most about Rogers is the fact that they have become the biggest private telco in Canada despite themselves. In any *competitive* business, customers would have made their choice and a company like Rogers would be out of business. Witness what is happening in the auto industry. GM, Ford and Chrysler in big trouble because consumers are sick of getting burned.

But, Rogers continues to thrive because they have a virtual monopoly. Remember the early days of high speed Internet. Rogers tech support was completely, utterly useless. They refused to even talk to you if you had a router problem. Yet their subscriber base skyrocketed because they were the only game in town.

Now the iPhone. Apple hands them a golden goose. Talk about being in the right place at the right time. Rogers has never developed any IP, not made one single innovation, yet they are raking in the dough. Eats me up.

Despite the fact that I could probably make very good use out of one, I have resisted buying an iPhone only because I loath having to do business with Rogers. I even called them this week about a new pricing plan that was published all over the web but the CSR had no idea. I had to tell her about the plan. Gawd!

Sorry for the off-topic rant.


----------



## whatiwant (Feb 21, 2008)

hhk said:


> What bugs me most about Rogers is the fact that they have become the biggest private telco in Canada despite themselves. In any *competitive* business, customers would have made their choice and a company like Rogers would be out of business. Witness what is happening in the auto industry. GM, Ford and Chrysler in big trouble because consumers are sick of getting burned.
> 
> But, Rogers continues to thrive because they have a virtual monopoly. Remember the early days of high speed Internet. Rogers tech support was completely, utterly useless. They refused to even talk to you if you had a router problem. Yet their subscriber base skyrocketed because they were the only game in town.
> 
> ...


you're allowed to rant, your post count is above 1. hehe

while off topic, all valid points too.


----------



## MacDaddy (Jul 16, 2001)

Yeah, I have the same problem when I try and edit anything on my account. ERROR ERROR ERROR. 

When I got MY bill, this is what happened when I called:

YouTube - On Hold With Rogers over iPhone - iScrewed

1 hour, 4 minutes and NOBODY ANSWERED THE PHONE!!!!!!!!!


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

Here's another vote for Firefox.


----------



## MacGYVER (Apr 15, 2005)

fjnmusic said:


> What happens if you go into Developer mode and use Explorer 7 emulation?


I tried that too, nothing. It still did not let me view how much I owed, let alone the rest of the page for the bill.

As I said, not even the rep at Rogers who tried everything with me over the phone, including using Internet Explorer on Windows, were they able to get passed the error page. They couldn't understand what was going on either. I have to say though, the rep was very polite, as was I, and they agreed to change everything back to paper bill for now.

Oh and FireFox performed the same, no change at all. It has been very frustrating each month to try and guess how much I owe, of course I could always call in, but that is not the point. Lets hope that the future brings a fix to their online billing for Mac and Windows users together.


----------



## Ants (May 6, 2003)

MacGYVER said:


> Hi Ants,
> 
> Yes, I tried FireFox latest edition. I tried to spook Safari with the Develop option of switching to Internet Explorer as well. Nothing worked.
> 
> ...


I usually just log in to download my invoice but I just tried logging into my Rogers account to see if I replicate some of the issues you were encountering.

When clicking on any of the "details" buttons, all the information appears as it should. I know I am not offering any solution to your problem but it baffles me why one user can and another cannot view their bill online.

I'm using the the most current version of Firefox, OSX Leopard and have clicked the options to "accept cookies from sites" and "accept third party cookies" in Firefox.


----------



## Elric (Jul 30, 2005)

Wow another update.

I get an email that they will not remove the $25 WAP charge because I used WAP websites.

I asked them to explain but haven't heard back yet.


----------



## hhk (May 31, 2006)

Elric said:


> Wow another update.
> 
> I get an email that they will not remove the $25 WAP charge because I used WAP websites.
> 
> I asked them to explain but haven't heard back yet.


Don't pay and send a letter to the CEO of Rogers. Don't remember who it is now but I did that about 10 years ago and I got a phone call from his executive assistant.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

Are you saying you have a data plan, that you pay for each month, and you were charged for browsing in addition?






Elric said:


> Wow another update.
> 
> I get an email that they will not remove the $25 WAP charge because I used WAP websites.
> 
> I asked them to explain but haven't heard back yet.


----------



## Elric (Jul 30, 2005)

Yeah, I have the $60 iPhone plan
400 Megs, I have used approx 160Megs in 2 months. At least according to Rogers details on the bills.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

Elric said:


> Yeah, I have the $60 iPhone plan
> 400 Megs, I have used approx 160Megs in 2 months. At least according to Rogers details on the bills.


It should only take 2 or 3 calls to have that $20 or $25 browsing charge reversed, then. : )


----------



## Elric (Jul 30, 2005)

Raising this thread from the dead!
New Bill new errors.

They are STILL trying to charge me for the defect I returned to them MONTHS AGO!

AND I have 2 "Intl Text Messages" but they equal zero dollars so that's fine...

BUT, I am being charged 73.80 for text messages that SHOULD be included in my 2500 text message plan.

I replied to my last months inquiries so it goes to the same person, and don't have to run down my story yet again.

I tried to call them, but was on hold for an hour, and when I tried "Cancel Service" voice navigation, their offices were of course closed. But I would have gotten through quickly had they been open.

Is everyone checking their bills each month? Anyone else with these ****ing annoying errors?


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

So call when they're open...




Elric said:


> Raising this thread from the dead!
> New Bill new errors.
> 
> They are STILL trying to charge me for the defect I returned to them MONTHS AGO!
> ...


----------



## Ekasra (Oct 3, 2008)

I get my iphone in about...two days, how the hell do I prevent myself from something like this happening?


----------



## FlaminWiz (Feb 18, 2008)

Why doesn't Apple offer the iPhone through Telus? Telus is a pretty good phone company when I think about it.


----------



## kevleviathan (Apr 9, 2008)

Becuase the iPhone is a GSM phone whereas Telus' network is CDMA. The two cannot physically work.


----------



## Elric (Jul 30, 2005)

Ekasra said:


> I get my iphone in about...two days, how the hell do I prevent myself from something like this happening?


If I knew a trick for them to NOT mess up my billing, believe me, I wouldn't be posting.


----------



## Elric (Jul 30, 2005)

Well, 2 months and they are STILL trying to make me pay for the broken iphone.
On hold now after talking to 3 different "departments" to track it internally.

I am being threatened of "service interruption" in the amount of $720, incidentally, the amount of the iphone plus taxes.

My bill is TOTALLY up to date.


----------



## imobile (Oct 6, 2007)

*TELL US ~ about Telus ~ From frying pan to the fire*



FlaminWiz said:


> Why doesn't Apple offer the iPhone through Telus? Telus is a pretty good phone company when I think about it.


Lots of dropped calls from Telus in this region.
( I switched to the big R ... happy on my Sony Ericcson!)

And Telus was terrible re tech support when I was on ADSL. Line was down five days and tech support was over East, asked for closer, got Calgary. Only a few small ranges ( Selkirks, Monashee, Rockies) from being local.
Switched to Shaw.

Am a happy surfer!
( and tech support is right in town!)


----------



## Elric (Jul 30, 2005)

After 3 HOURS on the phone with Rogers last night, they FINALLY removed the defective iPhone from my bill. Not because they found it, but because they could tell I was serious with my language, my knowledge of what the hell I was talking about, and because all the calls are logged, so they've seen how many times I have called and their durations.

So they just "believed me".

My bill is now back to normal... at least until the next one comes.


----------

